# Double jointed tail



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe this is called hypermobile tail and not actually ''double jointed'' however im guessing you will know what i mean if i describe it like that 

Does anyone know much about cats with these kind of tails?

I have seen pictures of people's cats where the tail can lay almost flat against its back, straight along the spine. It doesn't look like its always set that way and can carry the tail normal too,but in some pics the tail is up over the back.

It was a while ago now that i saw these pics but there were a few people pop up and say ''oh our cat does this'' so im wondering how rare that is and is it a fault as such?


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Flossies tail touches her back at times but she prefers to wear it in a loop but she is very flexible/floppy in herself. Its like shes made from fluid. As for rare...who knows, none of my other cats can do it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou for that polski,yeah i have also seen some cats tails that curl at the end.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I can bring her tail over her head...I did once and tickled her nose with it, she promptly bit the fluffy thing that was tickling her nose then hissed at me for making her bite herself! Shes been less giving with her tail since then...I didn't know she'd bite it, thought she would realise it was her own tail...silly moo


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> <snip>
> is it a fault as such?


I don't know what showing rules are, but I would regard any skeletal abnormality including this as a fault.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Apparently its the ligaments that able this OS.


----------

